# Windows 7: Verzerrte/fehlende Schrift



## Goyle 2010 (6. September 2012)

Hallo leute,

ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Notebook (Acer Extensa 5635z)

Bei vielen Programmen (unter anderem auch Windowsinternen Programmen) wird die Schrift verzerrt,
oder auch garnicht angezeigt. 

Bei Skype wird z.B. nicht Julia als Kontakt geschrieben, sondern nur  ulia

Ich habe hier zwei Screenshots, damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt.
*Nr.1 Guitar Pro*


*Nr.2 Windows-Systemwiederherstellung*



*Was ich bis jetzt versucht habe, um das Problem zu lösen:*

1. Die Standardeinstellungen für die Schriften wiederhergestellt.
2. In der Eingabeaufforderung /sfc scannow eingeben (soll angeblich beschädigte Windows Daten reparieren/neu laden)
3. Meine Informatiklehrerin gefragt. Sie hat sowas aber auch noch nicht gesehen.

Von einer beschädigten Grafikkarte kann man eigentlich ja bei sowas nicht sprechen, denn die Bilder werden ohne Probleme dargestellt.

Danke schonmal für jede Hilfe


----------



## Konov (6. September 2012)

Glaube eher dass es ein Software verursachter WIndowsfehler ist.... wie du bereits sagtest, Graka wirds net sein, eher irgendein Murks durch eine Software verursacht...

Sicherheitshalber vllt. mal auf Viren und Trojaner checken wobei ich nicht glaube dass es davon kommt.
Wenn die Systemwiederherstellung nix bringt, würde ich im zweifelsfall Windows einfach neu aufsetzen. Entsprechende Backups vorausgesetzt.

UNd nochmal überlegen wann es das erste mal aufgetreten ist und ob du kurz vorher was eher unübliches installiert hast


----------



## Goyle 2010 (6. September 2012)

Habe schon installierte Programme nach Datum sortiert durchsucht. In der Zeitspanne konnte ich jedoch nichts finden.


Was mir grade aufgefallen ist (habe ich vergessen zu schreiben). Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen die Option geändert, dass er wenn ich den Netzknopf drücke er nicht Herunterfährt sondern nur in den Ruhestand.


Ich hatte den Laptop das letzte Mal vor ca. 2 Wochen an (Sonst benutze ich noch meinen pc zum spielen).
Wahrscheinlich war er die ganze Zeit über im Ruhezustand(War auf Netzbetrieb). Als ich den Laptop gestern hochgefahren habe, war der Akku leer.


Könnte es dadurch vielleicht zu einer beschädigung der Festplatte gekommen sein?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2012)

Im Ruhezustand speichert Windows die aktuelle Sitzung auf der Festplatte und schaltet dann aus. Somit darf auch kein Stromverbrauch stattfinden.

Kam beim Starten des Laptop ein Hinweis, dass Windows nicht korrekt runtergefahren wurde?

Wenn du in den Standby-Modus / Energiesparen gehtst, bleibt die Windowssitzung aktiv und er verbraucht nur noch wenig Strom. Wenn der Akku aber kaum noch was liefert, fährt Windows automatisch herunter.

Hast du auch schon einmal komplett neu gestartet und geprüft, ob das Problem immer noch existent ist?


----------



## Goyle 2010 (6. September 2012)

Habe schon mehrmals neugestartet.

Beim Booten kam das Fenster mit "Sitzung fortsetzen" o.ä. und Abgesicherter Modus

/edit: habe grade Open Office geöffnet. Dort wird die Schrift Kursiv dargestellt, ohne das ich das auswähle. (Times New Roman größe 15)


Also wird doch irgendwas mit den Schriften kaputt sein.


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

Goyle schrieb:


> Beim Booten kam das Fenster mit "Sitzung fortsetzen" o.ä. und Abgesicherter Modus



Wobei das ja auch nicht richtig sein kann, wenn das erscheint oder?


----------

